# False Pregnancy



## AbbeyRose (May 22, 2005)

Abbey is a two year old golden. She is currently going through a false pregnancy. She thinks she is having puppies!! She is trying to "nest" under the kitchen table and is hording all of the toys, which she thinks are her puppies. The whining is non stop and she is "protecting" her "puppies" from our 8 month old male, Alex. She growls at him every time he walks by the kitchen table!!

She will not eat or spend any time outside to play. She will not let me sleep, trying to snuggle as close to me as she can. She is up and down all night and is starting to produce milk. 

Does anyone have a suggestion? Has anyone gone through something similar?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

WOW! Have you talked to your vet?


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my goodness, poor Abbey. I feel so sorry for her! No, I've not experienced anything like this before. I agree with Donna - I think you should visit with your vet about this. Please let us know what happens, and good luck!


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow iv never heard of this before... so she is not pregnant? she just thinks she is?
I would talk to an animal behaviourist on some answers they are very cluey!


----------



## Trish Beddoes (May 24, 2005)

Hi Abbeyrose I haven't been through this with a golden but have with my parents blue healer. She went through a false pregnancy when she would have been close to being due to have pups if she was mated. She started a nest under the house and started producing milk. It lasted about 2 weeks and she is fine now. We spoke to the vet and were told that a lot of pure breds can go through this but some breeds more so than others. They told us not to worry that it will pass and it did but it is horrible to see them go through this. Good luck but dont stress about it because according to the vets they see a lot of this.


----------



## Trish Beddoes (May 24, 2005)

Hi AbbeyRose:wave: I'm just wondering how you got on with your little girl and is she ok now?


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

My female that passed away last year had a false pregnancy when she was about three. She took shoes, stuffed animals and toys and they were her pups. She did this under my bed and i was allowed to touch her puppies but she got very upset if anyone else did. My mom would let minnie outside and put the "pups" in a basket, minnie would come back inside and one by one she would bring them back. Our vet told us its quite common, and let it run its course. hope that helps a little bit!!


----------

